# Do You think Bling Nail art is tacky or Lovely?? Have a look and you tell me!



## FamusLady (Sep 5, 2012)

HI

I specialise in Nails and Nail art. Im always interested to see what people think about my work. Id love your opinion on if you think bling nail art is a Yes or No. hope you enjoy and thanks for watching.


----------



## divadoll (Sep 5, 2012)

Lots are very cute but many are not practical for day to day functioning.  Large bows stuck to nails won't last a night after you go to bed as they'll get knocked off in  your sleep or ripped of if you have to reach for something in your pocket or purse.  If I don't have to do any housework, or type on a keyboard or use a phone or wipe my butt in the bathroom 




, I'd have different ones like those every day.


----------



## Amarah (Sep 5, 2012)

I'd rather more practical and less bling... Bling looks nice but personally I wouldnt wear it like that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So No for me!


----------



## corvettekrista (Sep 5, 2012)

I think you would like 3D Japanese Nail Art. I did it once for Spring and although cute was totally impractical. I couldn't do anything with my hands, lol. As an accent nail, this is cute but I couldn't do any more than that.


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lots are very cute but many are not practical for day to day functioning.  Large bows stuck to nails won't last a night after you go to bed as they'll get knocked off in  your sleep or ripped of if you have to reach for something in your pocket or purse.  If I don't have to do any housework, or type on a keyboard or use a phone or wipe my butt in the bathroom
> 
> ...


Hahahaha.

I do like bling but it has to be something I can actually wear and still care for my family and get stuff done during the day.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 6, 2012)

Looks great...but can be tacky and is totally impractical for daily life. I like the little accents, not the overly oustentatious ones with BLING all over every single nail.


----------



## Sparkalisha (Sep 6, 2012)

I hate bling, except on my nails haha! I wish it was more practical, though.. Or that they'd invent better cohesives to make the rhinestones and bows and stars stick better and longer.. ..without actually using superglue  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So, do I love it? Yes. Would I wear it? No.


----------



## FamusLady (Sep 7, 2012)

Im a mother of 3, do alot of house work as wel as workingl and get buy fine with my bows and bling lol! I wouldnt go as exteme as some of my clients like to do but its nice to have a bit of bling in your life! Thanks for the feedback ladies


----------



## FamusLady (Sep 7, 2012)

The pink with Multi colours and the gold glitter with the big bow are actually my nails 



 Love Bling!!


----------



## Sparkalisha (Sep 8, 2012)

Hmmm I find it chips or breaks off really easily off my nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but maybe that's because I spend a lot of time typing on a keyboard..

Anyway, great to see it works for you!


----------



## FamusLady (Sep 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Sparkalisha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hate bling, except on my nails haha! I wish it was more practical, though.. Or that they'd invent better cohesives to make the rhinestones and bows and stars stick better and longer.. ..without actually using superglue  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> So, do I love it? Yes. Would I wear it? No.


 Whenever i use it on myself or clients it lasts so long. Mucsh be the glue i use, and sometimes i use acrylics for bigger items x


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 9, 2012)

To be perfectly honest usually the reason I don't do a lot of bling is because I have natural nails. Adding a ton of glue and bling leaves them more vulnerable to catching on things because of their height and it damages them when I have to remove all of that stuff. Not only that, I change my nails at least twice a week so I want my manicures to be easy on and off. I am pretty clumsy too.


----------



## Tyari (Sep 9, 2012)

I like it! Just not the big bow.


----------



## kayleigh83 (Sep 10, 2012)

The super 3D stuff isn't my thing, but I do like rhinestones and studs - just nothing chunkier than that. I'm not crazy about fimo slices either, just don't like the way they look.


----------



## Sparkalisha (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FamusLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Whenever i use it on myself or clients it lasts so long. Mucsh be the glue i use, and sometimes i use acrylics for bigger items x


Oh, ok. Maybe it's because I'm poor and don't really buy proper things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> maybe I ought to learn to go for quality instead of quantity haha! I'll have to think about acrylics.. thanks for the reply! +~*


----------



## FamusLady (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To be perfectly honest usually the reason I don't do a lot of bling is because I have natural nails. Adding a ton of glue and bling leaves them more vulnerable to catching on things because of their height and it damages them when I have to remove all of that stuff. Not only that, I change my nails at least twice a week so I want my manicures to be easy on and off. I am pretty clumsy too.


 Yeah i see where you coming from. With Natural nails the bling can weaken them as they are not as strong as acrylic, when you have nice nails its a shame to damage them. I like to change my nails weekly and do some bling some plain designs as i am a nail tech and i can show people my variation


----------



## Sparkalisha (Sep 12, 2012)

..I have natural nails too, and I don't want to use fake nails because of the damage they'd do to my nails.. I mean, you have to file them all over the surface in order for the glue to stick, right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But I learned one can still wear bling on the nails without fake nails. What helps me is a nail hardening base coat..


----------



## FamusLady (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Sparkalisha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ..I have natural nails too, and I don't want to use fake nails because of the damage they'd do to my nails.. I mean, you have to file them all over the surface in order for the glue to stick, right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> But I learned one can still wear bling on the nails without fake nails. What helps me is a nail hardening base coat..


 If nails are done properly and without drills, it shouldnt be so damaging to your nails (it will weaken them slightly but should be really damaging). To have art on natural nails you dont need to file the nail a lover, i tend to paint the nail first and them apply


----------

